
The Internet promotes a form of cultural obesity, threatens our intellectual health - nreece
http://www2.nysun.com/article/71165
======
mechanical_fish
Any article which mentions Lee Siegel and doesn't mention "Sprezzatura" is...
hiding something:

[http://www.the-
eleven.com/~tjlegg/index.php?/archives/2589-T...](http://www.the-
eleven.com/~tjlegg/index.php?/archives/2589-The-Saga-of-Sprezzatura-
Siegel.html)

For a guy who hates the Internet, this idiot Siegel sure has demonstrated a
firm grasp of both sockpuppetry _and_ linkbait.

